# 1949 Green Phantom $600 Roanoke VA 12 hrs ago



## Hastings (Nov 8, 2021)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## tacochris (Nov 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> ...



No surprise that sold....looks like a hell of a solid bike


----------



## phantom (Nov 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> No surprise that sold....looks like a hell of a solid bike



Link shows sold.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 12, 2021)

phantom said:


> Link shows sold.



Yep....was a killer deal.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 14, 2021)

In case anybody was wondering where it ended up. 







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 14, 2021)

$600 from the scrap guy was a good deal...

2k without a forebrake from the flipper is crazy for a phantom.

The 36 Schwinn Motorbike at Copake was a better deal.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah I agree. Was hoping to see it on the Sunday show and tell this week and not back on market place for a stupid number.


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 15, 2021)

Is this sold?


----------



## Hastings (Nov 15, 2021)

schwinnphantom said:


> Is this sold?




It’s not mine. Looks like it sold for under 600 to a guy that’s now trying to flip it for $2k firm. Looks like it will be available for a little while.


----------

